# Fish Creek



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Casted mepps spinners yesterday for about an hour from shore caught 4 small trout.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Trolled white and chartuese spinners and worms with a 1/2 oz bottom bouncer today on the east end by the dam caught 16 trout.Fish Creek-good place to take a kid fishing.


----------

